# Taking my nephew backpacking - Northwest Georgia



## cb3725 (Jul 31, 2016)

My sister finally consented to me taking my 14 year old nephew out on a two night backpacking trip, and I am trying to figure out where would be an interesting place to go with him. Typically, I look to Cohutta for my backpacking adventures, but my vehicle at the moment is a Corolla, so I am looking for somewhere I can stick to the pavement right up to the parking area. I know of, but very little about, John's Mountain and Cloudland, but anyone have any other good locations to consider? Thanks!

Location features:
Paved up to the trailhead
River, creek, or lake access for fishing
6+ mile trail
+1 for beeing a little off the beaten path


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2016)

Springer Mountain / Appalachian Trail.


----------



## Casual (Jul 31, 2016)

I wouldn't worry about a Corolla on most of the FS roads leading to trailheads in the Cohutta. I've taken a Fit and a Focus in there without any problems. If you're going this summer, the cold rivers are another good reason to stay in the Cohutta wilderness. I'm fond of the Jacks - Penitentiary Branch - Hemp Top loop, starting and ending at Dally Gap. Your best bet for nice loops with lots of water access will be in here.

How much over 6 miles are you willing to do? Are you planning on spending a lot of time in camp?

You could do an out-and-back on the AT approach trail / AT, starting at Amicalola falls. This might be tough for your nephew's first time out.
There's also the Coosa Backcountry loop in Vogel SP.


----------

